# Top Gear Special Tonight



## Ross

The latest in the line of great Top Gear specials, following on from epic adventures across Botswana, Vietnam and the Arctic Circle. This time Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May are dropped deep in the Bolivian rainforest armed only with three shabby 4x4s which they bought from the local small ads for a maximum of 3500 pounds each.

What follows is their most extraordinary journey to date. They attempt to drive from the heart of Bolivia to the coast of Chile, encountering local drug lords, the debilitating effects of high altitude and the terrifying sheer drops of the infamous Death Road along the way. But before all that, they've got to escape from the deep, dark centre of the rainforest in what is without doubt the toughest and most unmissable challenge Top Gear has ever faced.

Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00pm34y

Sounds like its going to be brilliant:thumb: And remember it on at 19:45 on BBC2 and BBC HD:thumb:


----------



## Silver R26

Good reminder :thumb:


----------



## Tom_O

1 hour 15 mins too. Looking forward very much TBH.


----------



## kenny wilson

Thanx for the headsup Ross:thumb: Will have to set the V+


----------



## silverback

gonna give this a watch:thumb:


----------



## Cullers

and then wait for the usual "Top Gear is rubbish" threads! :lol:


----------



## Dipesh

Looking forward to it! 

I'm down to see my grandad today, just hope non of his crap is on at the time this is on!


----------



## silverback

Cullers said:


> and then wait for the usual "Top Gear is rubbish" threads! :lol:


and then wait for the usual suspects to reply with the old "if you dont like it dont watch it" comment :lol:


----------



## Ross

silverback said:


> and then wait for the usual suspects to reply with the old "if you dont like it dont watch it" comment :lol:


Lets hope there is no reason too tonight:thumb:


----------



## silverback

RosswithaOCD said:


> Lets hope there is no reason too tonight:thumb:


agreed.


----------



## remal

again l;ooking forward to this on it's on my SKY+ :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

remal said:


> again l;ooking forward to this on it's on my SKY+ :thumb:


Series linked on my Sky+HD


----------



## Ross

It will look really good in HD thats why I have it set to record on HD:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

RosswithaOCD said:


> It will look really good in HD thats why I have it set to record on HD:thumb:


Yep, only missed the first of the series in HD because I didn't have it back then, had it installed the following week


----------



## Ross

HD dose make a difference:thumb:


----------



## remal

RosswithaOCD said:


> HD dose make a difference:thumb:


must get around to upgrading to SKY HD at some point:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

love the TG specials - the botswana and vietnam ones are superb


----------



## Ross

A wee bump so nobody forgets:thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

RosswithaOCD said:


> A wee bump so nobody forgets:thumb:


Good man. I would have forgot! Can't wait now, no matter what you have to say about the recent quality of TG, the specials have never failed to impress!


----------



## Ross

rmorgan84 said:


> Good man. I would have forgot! Can't wait now, no matter what you have to say about the recent quality of TG, the specials have never failed to impress!


Its going to be epic:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

rmorgan84 said:


> Good man. I would have forgot! Can't wait now, no matter what you have to say about the recent quality of TG, the specials have never failed to impress!


Totally agree i could gladly have TG do a one day a month special they are amazing

America trip
Antartica
Botswana...i could go on they are simply laugh a min TV :thumb:


----------



## silverback

2 minutes in and im laughing hard.equator joke,then may and the piranha :lol: superb


----------



## fozzy

Phew just caught it, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

God sake

Forgot this was on


----------



## Puntoboy

iPlayer


----------



## silverback

brilliant.


----------



## Ric

yes quality i love the specials


----------



## jgy6000

very good, makes a change from the weekly crap they come out with


----------



## ant_s

apsolutely brilliant episode


----------



## simon_23

Awesome


----------



## -Kev-

awesome - that 'death road' :doublesho


----------



## Cornish

Stunning episode....especially the viagra crack on James Mays neck


----------



## [email protected]

Bloody brilliant!!

Superb!:thumb:


----------



## the_prophet

best one for a long time


----------



## Auto Finesse

That one was good, made up for the last two and some IMO


----------



## gj777

Completely agree with the above - a brilliant episode.


----------



## moliver

much much improved


----------



## Guest

Loved it, more of these please


----------



## Elliott19864

Back on form 

Loved it when May took the viagra and looked straight down :lol:


----------



## Rsskwil

awsome love these specials


----------



## carrera2s

the_prophet said:


> best one for a long time


Agree very good!

Lets have some more!:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

when's it out on DVD  
iirc there was a link posted recently to the TG site with comments from the producer saying that this series had been rushed a bit, so hopefully they'll take their time a bit more with the next one. one series a year might be better from this point of view rather than two...


----------



## rtjc

I agree, been some time since ive fully enjoyed a recent Top Gear. They have been rather questionable. This, was back to what is good about the programme and the guys. Enjoyed it


----------



## -Kev-

suprised no-ones moaned about the lack of any proper car reviews this episode


----------



## wedgie

Best one for a few years :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## silverback

-Kev- said:


> suprised no-one moans about there not being any proper car reviews


the brief synopsis at the end was more of a review than they usually do


----------



## Summit Detailing

Fantastic!


----------



## Eddy

That was incredible, end of


----------



## -Kev-

silverback said:


> the brief synopsis at the end was more of a review than they usually do


fair comment  
(just thought - Hammond won't be able to have the landcruiser shipped back here like he did with Oliver from the Botswana special :lol


----------



## -Kev-

alot of people would say they are over paid tv presenters but they earned their money there IMO. no stunt doubles on TG..


----------



## Multipla Mick

Fantastic stuff, and somewhat unnerving seeing JC on the edge on the Death Road, my heart was still in my mouth even though it was obvious he didn't go over :lol: Great episode though.


----------



## -ROM-

Multipla Mick said:


> Fantastic stuff, and somewhat unnerving seeing JC on the edge on the Death Road, my heart was still in my mouth even though it was obvious he didn't go over :lol: Great episode though.


I know i bet he was touching cloth!


----------



## -tom-

fantastic episod, just what u need after all the turkey.


----------



## Leemack

Is this worth getting from Iplayer?


----------



## Cullers

Crap - just realised I didn't watch it in HD - what a waste!


----------



## wedgie

Showshine said:


> Is this worth getting from Iplayer?


yes it certainly is


----------



## Leemack

Ok, Downloading it now then :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

Multipla Mick said:


> Fantastic stuff, and somewhat unnerving seeing JC on the edge on the Death Road, my heart was still in my mouth even though it was obvious he didn't go over :lol: Great episode though.


Lol, that was mad. I'd love to see the insurance quotes for that episode.


----------



## remal

just finished it on SKY + 

Loved it great fun :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI

Really enjoyed this one.

I know some bits are scripted, but JC on the edge of death road would still have been a turtle moment, setup or not, and how funny was hammond when there was something buzzing around in his car in the dark.


----------



## -Kev-

PaulGTI said:


> Really enjoyed this one.
> 
> I know some bits are scripted, but JC on the edge of death road would still have been a turtle moment, setup or not, *and how funny was hammond when there was something buzzing around in his car in the dark*.


agree - and he's probably smaller than some of the insects in the amazon :lol:


----------



## Franco50

I have to admit that this was the first episode of TG I've watched all the way through in ages as they are normally so far up their own ar$e$ with just about *everything* ending up at the Top Gear test track which gets a bit tedious. This was back to grass roots level and very interesting and entertaining. OK, you always knew they'd have help on hand if needed but good stuff just the same. That bit teetering on the edge of Death Road was nerve racking!


----------



## jamest

I guess I am the only one disappointed about it then.

Even JC on the edge, the shots they had of it made it looked like that it had been set up.

Still better than the other episodes this season but I much prefered the America one.


----------



## -Kev-

how can they 'set-up' something like that?


----------



## Grizzle

Kev.....stop licking Top Gear's ass.


----------



## Leemack

I'm enjoying it - Good episode so far (Iplayer :thumb: )


----------



## -Kev-

Grizzle said:


> Kev.....stop licking Top Gear's ass.


errr i'm not - just asking how they stage something like that.


----------



## Grizzle

-Kev- said:


> awesome - that 'death road' :doublesho





-Kev- said:


> when's it out on DVD
> iirc there was a link posted recently to the TG site with comments from the producer saying that this series had been rushed a bit, so hopefully they'll take their time a bit more with the next one. one series a year might be better from this point of view rather than two...





-Kev- said:


> suprised no-ones moaned about the lack of any proper car reviews this episode





-Kev- said:


> fair comment
> (just thought - Hammond won't be able to have the landcruiser shipped back here like he did with Oliver from the Botswana special :lol





-Kev- said:


> alot of people would say they are over paid tv presenters but they earned their money there IMO. no stunt doubles on TG..





-Kev- said:


> agree - and he's probably smaller than some of the insects in the amazon :lol:





-Kev- said:


> how can they 'set-up' something like that?





-Kev- said:


> errr i'm not - just asking how they stage something like that.


So 8 posts in 4 pages aint kissing ass?? :lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev-

no :thumb:


----------



## jamest

-Kev- said:


> no :thumb:


They had all the angles already sorted. They must have waited for another vehicle to come pass once they had the cameras ready or it was their own vehicle, in which case I can't help but think JC would of been safe, although still touching cloth I imagine.


----------



## Grizzle

-Kev- said:


> no :thumb:


ok :thumb:

:lol:Least we can have banter without a slanging match.

Anyway back on topic.


----------



## -Kev-

Grizzle said:


> ok :thumb:
> 
> :lol:Least we can have banter without a slanging match.
> 
> Anyway back on topic.


yeah, all good fun  
different opinions make the world go round, would pretty boring if everyone had the same opinion on everything 

@ jamest - thats true, was too busy being glad i was'nt in JC's shoes to look at the camera angles :lol:


----------



## David 1150

Showshine said:


> Is this worth getting from Iplayer?


oh yes indeed! It'll be on BBC3 in a few days but you don't want to wait that long.


----------



## David 1150

PaulGTI said:


> how funny was hammond when there was something buzzing around in his car in the dark.


oh yes, I was laughing so hard it hurt! :lol:


----------



## Cullers

I just loved when James fell off the plank.


----------



## PaulGTI

Thinkin back, the only really blatantly obvious set up bit was Hammond leaving the handbrake off at the top of the dune. Probably done for safety as although he had the roll cage, he didnt have a roof to protect him.

As for JC death road pass, even if it was a set up I still wouldnt have done it, Im bad enough passing on the carding mill valley road!


----------



## sat1983

Excelllent episode. For once.


----------



## silverback

i wasnt sure if the piranha jumping in the boat was scripted or not but there would be NO WAY i would have been knee deep in that water after that lol.the snake in the car was another.i hate snakes anyway so i take my hat off to the boys for sticking that one out.


----------



## Ross

Cullers said:


> Crap - just realised I didn't watch it in HD - what a waste!


Its on BBC HD tonight at 7 PM IIRC:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O

Hammond was truly freaked out when whatever it was, was flying around in his car. I know I'd be. The bed-time story was.... nice.


----------



## ksm1985

i missed the first 10 mins but it was an ace watch, only ever seen photos of the death road, can imagine it was pretty dodgy


----------



## mrseddymx3

Great entertaining TV  well worth a second and even third look:lol:


----------



## Cullers

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its on BBC HD tonight at 7 PM IIRC:thumb:


Cheers Ross!


----------



## uruk hai

The scenery was absolutely stunning.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

It was bloody good, I really enjoyed it, definately one of the better ones.
Long may they reign !


----------



## Puntoboy

I really enjoyed it. I was on the edge of my seat when Jeremy was creeping past the white 4x4 on the Death Road.


----------



## Ross

Well it thought it was fantastic and Jezza passing that White 4x4 looked terrifying:doublesho


----------



## wedgie

It as just started again on bbc2


----------



## Alex_225

Loved it!! All of the special shows have been really good, funny as well as tense and intense in places. 10/10 from me.


----------



## tom769

Great episode! Fun, adventure,..cars.. at their best!


----------



## EliteCarCare

Thoroughly enjoyed it, even though the guys were never in any REAL danger. Very entertaining though and I'll always be a big fan! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## GlynRS2

One of the best bits of TV over the Xmas period :thumb:


----------



## Andy Bray

Here are some pictures of our trip on the 'Road of Death' in 2008.

I have copied from another website I use so it may not 'piece together' if you know what I mean.

Her yer go. some pictures of my trip. June/July 2008.

Flew from Heathrow to Miami then onto La Paz in Bolivia. Sixteen guys went on the trip which raised in total £120,000 for Rainbow's childrens Hospice. 

Cost of the flights was £13K with about another £2,000 on hotel.
The journey on the road itself was around £600,company we used was 'Gravity Bolivia', We thought about doing the 'Road of Death' without supervision but with 16 guys you never know who is in their comfort zone and how they will react if panic sets in. Myself and Deano organised the whole trip and we soon came to the conclusion that for £600 at least you get transportation there and back and they know the road better than anyone.

Drops of around 3,000 feet at times along with one bus width wide roads at many points made it very exciting and well worth making the effort of getting there.

The instruction from the Gravity guys were fantastic.If you are going to take a tumble they ask you to fall to the right which is the cliff side and not the left, I wonder why!!!!. You also have to dismount to the right as a french lady dismounted to the left...you can guess the rest.
We had two fallers and when asked which side they fell the response was.....'Well I knew I was going to take a tumble and as I went over the handle bars it suddenly occurred to me I had no say the matter as to which side I fell and to keep you boys fully informed of the situation my pants are full of poo!!''.

Start of the ride.
Picture below is of Deano two mins before he was violently sick due to a bad piece of fish the day before and a little bit of altitude sickness .


----------



## Andy Bray

Nigel Bosworth (ex 250cc Champion) on the main road before the real journey starts. Some of us achieved speeds of upto 50mph on this section as it's mostly down hill.

Quote from Bolivian guide ' some of you are ***.king mad' Boy did we slow down a few miles further on!!.


----------



## Andy Bray

A memorial to a few who fell. Most accidents are bus's and truck's who 
unfortunately do not give way at the most dangerous part's (hard to imagine but it is a different culture to ours)


----------



## Andy Bray

Best picture is of Harry Roberts (ex South African and Leicester Tigers Rugby player) by around two thousand foot drop.


----------

